# Kid photos!!!



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Here are some photos of the kids who are 24hrs old out with mom. Can you guys help me with there colors? I'm not the greatest at it. Thanks

Tia


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Speedy


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Misty Rose


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love the do one the first one!


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm thinking about keeping her. She is my fav...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh that precious face looking up at you ...

I would call Tia gold with white overlay; speedy is chamoisee with white overlay.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you! What would you call Misty?


----------



## GoatGirlyGirl (Jun 5, 2013)

THEY ARE PRECIOUS! congratulations!  here's my little girl that I am getting next week she was much younger in these pics.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Tia is scaring me she is so cute. Oh. My. Fluff.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I think Rose is the sweetest little girl!!!!! I would call her an angel cake cupcake with buttercream frosting.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Haha thanks guys!!! They are all pretty darn cute!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the colors on Speedy!!!
I want a Standard doe colored like that!


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you. I would agree a doe in that color would be pretty!!


----------

